# Komoot Login in Data Center



## Pops1501 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo

ich versuche, mich im DataCenter am PC mit Komoot zu verbinden. Leider bleibt das Fenster, in dem die Anmeldung stattfinden sollte, leer 

Hat hier Komoot evtl. die Login URL geändert?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Komoot trotzdem zu verbinden, um meine Komoot Tracks in DataCenter zu sehen?

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen Philipp,

es tut uns leid, dass es bei dir offensichtlich Probleme mit der Verbindung gibt.

Wir werden dieses Problem weitergeben und die Thematik zeitnah gemeinsam mit den zuständigen Produktmanagern bearbeiten. 
Wir melden uns bei dir, sobald wir Lösungsvorschläge für dich haben.

Viele Grüße, dein Sigma-Supportteam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo Philpp, 

im März werden wir eine neue Version veröffentlichen, die obenstehendes Problem behebt.
Nachdem du dieses Update im DATA CENTER und der LINK App durchgeführt hast, kannst du dich wieder einloggen und deine Tracks sehen.

Liebe Grüße, dein Sigma-Supportteam.


----------



## Pops1501 (28. März 2020)

Hi @Sigma Team,

gibt's hier schon ne Idee, wann das fehlerbehebende Update kommt?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. April 2020)

Hallo Philipp,

die neue DATA CENTER und LINK APP Version wurde nun final getestet und Ende der Woche wird eine neue Version erstellt.
Das Update des DATA CENTERs und der LINK APP wird nächste Woche (KW 15) veröffentlicht. Mit diesem Update funktioniert die komoot Schnittstelle wieder richtig.

Liebe Grüße,
dein Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Phantomias (7. April 2020)

Moin,
ich habe das Problem mit der Strava Anmeldung.
Bisher musste ich jedes Mal ein Login angeben wenn ich meine Tour auf Strava veröffentlichen wollte. Bei Komoot muss ich das nicht.
Mittlerweile ist es nicht möglich, den Knopf für das Teilen auf Strava zu drücken. Geschweige denn, das die Anmeldung bei STrava über das Datacenter funktioniert.

Wird das auch behoben?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. April 2020)

Hallo @ Phantomias,

senden uns bitte eine detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung inklusive einiger Screenshots per E-Mail an [email protected].

Wir werden uns den Sachverhalt genau anschauen und uns umgehend mit dir in Verbindung setzten.

Liebe Grüße,
dein Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## Phantomias (7. April 2020)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support Team,

Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung etc.
Beim Teilen einer Aktivität, kann ich Strava einfach nicht auswählen. Der Haken bei Strava lässt sich nicht setzen. das lässt sich mit einem Screenshot irgendwie schlecht darstellen.
Unter Menü - Einstellungen - Benutzerkonten lässt sich bei keinem Portal irgendetwas klicken. Auch hier geht die Anmeldung / Abmeldung bei Strava nicht. Eine testweise Abmeldung bei Komoot war nicht möglich, weil keiner der Buttons Reaktionen der Maus angenommen hat.


----------



## Phantomias (7. April 2020)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support Team,
ich denke, ich konnte die Ursache meines Problems einkreisen.
Es liegt wohl an der Datei %AppData%\DataCenter.Desktop\Local Store\#SharedObjects\DataCenter_Desktop.swf\ConfigAppCache.sol
Entferne ich die Datei, startet das DC halb "nakt". Einige Einstellungen bleiben irgendwie vorhanden. Die Datenbank wird dann nicht mehr erkannt und muss mit einem Backup wieder eingespielt werden.

Wenn ich mir die Datei etwas näher anschaue, sind hier wohl die ganzen AuthentifizierungsToken hinterlegt.


Ich will da nicht irgendwie rumspielen.
Nach starten mit einer neuen Datei und einspielen des Backups hakt es mit der Authentifizierung an anderer Stelle.
Ihr werdet da sicherlich noch nachbessern. ;-)


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. April 2020)

Hallo Phantomias,

super, dass du die Problematik bereits selbst lokalisieren konntest.
Du kannst dich gerne bei weiteren Fragen an unseren Kundenservice wenden.

Liebe Grüße,
dein Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. April 2020)

Hallo SIGMA-Support,

die Verbindung zwischen Data Center und Komoot funktioniert leider immer noch nicht. Das LogIn Fenster von Komoot baut sich weder im Data Center noch in der App auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. April 2020)

In der App geht's bei mir.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (10. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> In der App geht's bei mir.


Die Login Seite baut sich bei mir tatsächlich auf, kann mich jedoch nicht anmelden. Ich klicke auf den Button, aber die Seite lädt sich einfach nochmal neu.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. April 2020)

Bei mir geht die Anmeldung ohne Probleme. Gerade probiert.


----------



## BubuB (11. April 2020)

Servus, nutzt du Windows, Mac oder die App? Bei meinem Mac geht es nicht und mit der App kann ich nichts anfangen da der ROX7 sich nicht verbinden will. Blöd das die App nur mit einem verbundenen Gerät funktioniert


----------



## Hans1959 (11. April 2020)

Bei mir wird immer nur eine Tour von Komoot zur App übertragen,immer die zuletzt geplante


----------



## LarsLangfinger (12. April 2020)

Nutze Windows 10 und Mobil die aktuelle Androidversion - immernoch keine Funktion.

@Gianty: Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (12. April 2020)

Ich habe das DataCenter komplett neu installiert.
Vorher alles deinstalliert und bereinigt.
Der Login zu Strava geht nun wieder. Dafür bleibt das Login zu Komoot einfach weiß.

Ich denke ja, das es irgendwas mit dem Ablauf der Authorisierungstoken zu tun hat.
Ich habe leider immer wieder das Problem (auch schon früher), das ich mich in der selben Sitzung mehrfach bei Strava anmelden musste.

@SIGMA-Support Team es wäre schön, wenn ihr das Problem noch lösen könntet.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Nutze Windows 10 und Mobil die aktuelle Androidversion - immernoch keine Funktion.
> 
> @Gianty: Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?



WINDOWS 10 Laptop und Desktop, ANDROID 8.0.0 mobil 1, 
IOS 13.4.1 mobil 2 und iPad


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. April 2020)

Guten Morgen Phantomias, 
hast du bereits das neue DATA CENTER (Update vom 14.04.2020) installiert - das ist die Version 5.7.39?
Mit dieser Version wurde der Komoot Login erneuert.

Liebe Grüße,
dein Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## ShawnHast (15. April 2020)

.


----------



## ShawnHast (15. April 2020)

.


----------



## fluhli (17. April 2020)

Hallo Sigma Team, ich benutze das Sigma Data Center v5.7.39 auf einem Mac mit OS V10.13.6. Ich habe die App neu installiert und mich bei Komoot mit angezeigtem Code angemeldet. Nun habe ich das gleiche Problem wie ShanHast und Hans1959. Es wird immer nur die neueste Tour angezeigt. Auf meinen Android Gerät habe ich das gleiche Problem. Sigma App v1.7.18,  Android v10. Vielen Dank.


----------



## ShawnHast (18. April 2020)

.


----------



## Phantomias (18. April 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16510234"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Phantomias,
> hast du bereits das neue DATA CENTER (Update vom 14.04.2020) installiert - das ist die Version 5.7.39?
> Mit dieser Version wurde der Komoot Login erneuert.
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support 
Wo finde ich den Download?
Auf der Seite https://sigma-download.com wird immer noch die 5.7.14-18 vom 2.9.2019 angeboten.
Oder habt ihr mal wieder die URLs geändert?


----------



## BubuB (18. April 2020)

Guten Morgen, bei mir erscheint der Download. Mit MAC OS hat es wunderbar funktioniert und ich sehe auch alle Touren


----------



## Phantomias (18. April 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt noch mal die Webseiten von Sigma kurz durchforstet.
Tatsächlich gibt es wieder eine neue Downloadseite für das DataCenter.
Immerhin funktioniert der Login bei Strava und Komoot wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (18. April 2020)

.


----------



## Phantomias (19. April 2020)

Wie kann ich das sehen?
Normal nutze ich die Schnittstelle nur um Touren im Komoot zu planen und dann auf den Rox zu ziehen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. April 2020)

Guten Morgen Phantomias,
super, dass es funktioniert hat.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche,
dein Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## ShawnHast (20. April 2020)

.


----------



## Roadrenner (21. April 2020)

Also bei mir  (Win 10, DataCenter) funktioniert  die Komoot-Schnittstelle mit Login wieder und (oh Wunder) es werden wieder alle geplanten Routen und nicht nur die erste angezeigt. 
Man gut, dass wir nicht auf das nächste Update in ferner Zukunft warten müssen.
Vorausgesetzt, es bleibt so, wie es ist (habe ich mir damals beim Komoot-Login auch so gedacht - bis es dann nicht mehr ging).
Viele Grüße


----------



## ShawnHast (21. April 2020)

.


----------



## fluhli (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, auch bei mir funktioniert es nun auf allen Geräten (MacBook, iPad und Android Handy) und es werden alle geplanten Routen angezeigt. Super! Viele Grüsse


----------



## waraku (17. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend, ich kann schon seit einigen Tagen meinen Rox 12 nicht mit Komoot synchronisieren. Kann das mal jemand verifizieren. Ich hoffe Sigma behebt das Problem schnellstens. Selbst am Rechner kann ich nicht synchronisieren.


----------



## Max-Ferdinand (19. Juni 2020)

Klappt bei mir auch nicht mehr. Hatte gerade auf einer 4-Tages-Tour am 2. Tag die restlichen Etappen auf dem ROX verloren und musste plötzlich wieder auf Schilder achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

